# Dye-sublimation toner cartridges for tabloid-size laser printers



## darkorns (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi,
I'm undecided between Epson 4880 and laser printer for my dye-sublimation needs. I like idea of exchanging regular laser toners for dye-sub, however, I can't find toners for large format printers such as Oki C8800n. 
Since I've read that this particular printer has great photo quality (for a laser printer that is), wouldn't it be great if we could purchase dye-sub toner + maybe another printer with white toner only. Is it harder to produce toner cartridge for tabloid-size printer, or is it just matter of time?


Thanks!

Darren


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

well i have heard mix reviews about laser sublimation. some say its good, some say its not as good as inkjet, other say its not good at all. but no one ever says that inkjet sublimation dosnt work or its crap, so i would go with the epson 4880. 

but really im not the expert, i was considering trying it out and that was what i found out when i was researching


----------

